# JAT - Jatcorp Limited



## Trader Paul (8 July 2008)

Hi folks,

JAT ... has been ticking up nicely, since the gap-up, 
on the 2008 June solstice ... but, not even a mention on ASF ... !~!

... and looking ahead, we anticipate some further 
positive cycles for this month, as well:

   14-15072008 ... positive spotlight on JAT ... 

   22-23072008 ... positive news expected here   

       31072008 ... minor and positive (intraday) cycle

Hopefully, JAT will have enough legs to stay close to the top,
in the current ASF tipping contest, too ... !~!

  More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

MC - $3m
SP - 4.1c
Shares - 75m approx
Options - ?
Cash - $615k

*Coal Plus*
On 18 July 2012, Jatenergy announced that it had licensed the Coal Plus coal upgrading technology from
Zhengzhou Zhongneng Metallurgy Co Ltd (ZZM). With its existing operations and substantial coal assets in
Indonesia, the world’s largest thermal coal exporter, Jatenergy’s licensing of the Coal Plus technology
provides the company with several key strategic benefits. Coal Plus has the potential to unlock large, low
grade coal assets that are otherwise uneconomic to mine. Such technology is particularly important in
Indonesia, which has numerous large deposits of low grade coal.
Jatenergy’s licensing of Coal Plus sees a realignment of the Company’s existing coal exploration and mining
operations to include a value-adding process technology. This realignment is an important step in Jatenergy
achieving financial sustainability and increased shareholder value, while achieving its goal of being a major
player in the lucrative Indonesian coal industry.

For detailed information about Coal Plus, read here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120718/pdf/427gd9brgxjw9l.pdf

*Change of company board and management team*
On 23 May 2012, Jatenergy announced significant changes to its board and management team, with the resignation of Chairman Mr Alan Broome, Managing Director Mr Phil Hodgson and Non- Executive Director Mr Ross Kestel. The outgoing directors were replaced by Mr Tony Crimmins as Executive Chairman and Mr Richard Pritchard as a Non-Executive Director. The existing directors Mr Xipeng Li (Non-Executive Director) and Mr Wilton Yao (Alternate Director) are continuing in their roles.

*Reduced operating expenditure*
Following the changes to its board and management team, Jatenergy has substantially flattened its
management structure, resulting in efficiency improvements and a significant reduction in the running cost
of its Sydney head office, bringing it into line with the running cost of its Jakarta office. Between May and
June, monthly staffing costs fell by over 50%. Together with other savings, these cost reductions are
expected to have a significant positive impact on the company’s future cash flows and allow the company
to attain a sustainable financial position.
The current board considers the recent changes to Jatenergy’s management structure as necessary given
the current economic climate and the difficulties in raising capital from investors. With its current pipeline of revenue-generating projects, Jatenergy is now in a strong position to achieve financial sustainability and increased shareholder value in the near future.

*Continuing revenue from coal operations*
During the June quarter, Jatenergy generated an additional $70,000 in revenue from the production and
sale of coal from its Jongkang project in East Kalimantan. This revenue is in addition to the $221,000 in
revenue received from the project during the March quarter. The drop in revenue is a result of a drop in the
price of Indonesian coal and the subsequent decision to stockpile coal from the project and suspend some
operations until the coal price improves. The stockpile is illustrated below.
Operations at Jongkang will remain suspended until the coal price increases, following which revenues from
the production and sale of coal from the project are expected to resume.

*Shareholder Share purchase scheme*
Jatenergy is planning to make an offer of shares to existing Shareholders to raise an amount of over $250,000. Details of the offer are yet to be finalised and will be provided shortly.
*
Sale of assets*
The board of Jatenergy is looking to divest the company of certain assets, including its Katingan coal asset
in Indonesia and some of its Australian coal assets. We are currently in negotiations for the sale of Katingan
and will provide further details as appropriate.
The sale of these assets is expected to increase the company’s cash reserves, while allowing the company
to focus on its core projects.


----------



## pettlepop (18 January 2017)

JAT has transformed from an energy company into selling goods to the Chinese market.  If you missed out on the massive rally on BUB shares lately, then JAT could be your next best bet.  Check out their website to see what kinds of products JAT are selling to the Chinese
https://jatenergy.com/


----------



## pettlepop (18 January 2017)

Mexican Stand Off on JAT, maybe Trump is building that wall as we speak


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2017)

You seen to be a habitual rapper on stock which show no signs of life.
You'll get one one day.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 January 2017)

Pettlepop reminds me an ASF member from a long time ago, krisbarry. Some here may remember Kris.

I hope that from this point forward pettlepop will add a little more meaningful content to their posts in stock threads.


----------



## greggles (8 December 2017)

Jatenergy on the move today but no news to speak of. Up 61.54% today to 1.6c. That's a big jump without anything obvious motivating it.

This company appears to be well and truly flying under the radar. Anyone have any in depth knowledge of their operations?


----------



## greggles (8 December 2017)

OK, it's now all become clear. After my last post, JAT released an announcement concerning their 100% owned subsidiary Cobbitty Country Pty Ltd which is finalising logistics for the delivery of its first orders for its foundational product, ione milk plus+ DHA  Instant Full Cream Milk Powder. Here's some more from the announcement:



> Jatenergy will be signing production and distribution agreements to get the product ready for Chinese CFDA approval during the next two months. Sales for this product will be imminent on completion of this successful registration.
> 
> In the year to 30 June 2017, JAT’s Fast Moving Consumer Goods trading business achieved $10 million in exports to China. This year, having successfully established JAT in the market, our strategic emphasis is on increasing sales profitability, a key element of which is to use OEM product and increase their value through re-branding such as our Cobbitty Country trade name.
> 
> ...




At the time of my last post, JAT was up 61.54%. It ended up finishing the day up 169.23%! Missed the boat on this one. Obviously there is a lot of confidence in the Chinese market for dairy products like this. Will be interesting to see how the product is received in China.

On a side note, this isn't the first time I have seen a company run recently just before an announcement is made. Very suspicious. Clearly someone knew something.


----------



## greggles (20 February 2018)

Can someone explain what happened to JAT today?

They announced this morning that they have exceeded their capacity to issue equity securities without shareholder approval by 71,314,083 shares and are in breach of listing rule 7.1. They were then re-instated to official quotation and the share price spiked 128.57% to close at 16c.

I think I must have missed something.


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

JAT continuing to outperform today, up 16.67% to 21c and being accumulated. More than 40 million shares already traded this morning.


----------



## greggles (21 March 2018)

JAT up almost 20% today to 21.5c. This looks like a potential breakout to me. If it pushes through 23c convincingly it will be into blue sky territory.


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2018)

Got some today


----------



## tech/a (22 March 2018)

That was short stopped this morning!

Re set if 24c taken out!


----------



## greggles (22 March 2018)

tech/a said:


> That was short stopped this morning!
> 
> Re set if 24c taken out!



After some selling at the open this morning, JAT has finished the day back at 21.5c after buyers started taking control around 3pm. I think it might consolidate around this level before hopefully moving further north.


----------



## greggles (23 March 2018)

tech/a said:


> That was short stopped this morning!
> 
> Re set if 24c taken out!



24c has been taken out. JAT looking strong on a down day. You back in tech/a?


----------



## tech/a (23 March 2018)

Didn't see that.

So yes just now.


----------



## greggles (23 March 2018)

JAT now in a trading halt:


> Request for Trading Halt pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1
> 
> Pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1, Jatenergy Limited requests a Trading Halt be granted by
> the Australian Securities Exchange in respect of its securities with effect immediately.
> ...




Looks like we'll have to wait until Tuesday to find out what all this is about, but given the trading in recent days, I suspect it may be good news.


----------



## greggles (24 May 2018)

JAT has essentially halved in price over the last month, declining from 29c to 14c on relatively low volume.

On Tuesday morning they went into a trading halt pending an announcement and this morning they announced that they will be acquiring a controlling interest in Green Forest International Pty Ltd, a Sydney based wholesaler, distributor and exporter to Hong Kong and mainland China. Green Forest appears to be a thriving business with sales revenue of $25.1 million and a profit before tax of almost $2 million. In the year ended 30 June 2017, Green Forest earned sales revenue of $24.7 million and a profit before tax of $790,000.

The terms of the share purchase agreement are that JAT will acquire 50% of the shares on issue in Green Forest for $2 million in cash and 40 million JAT shares. Representatives of JAT will have two directors out of the four on the board and will have the right to appoint the Chairman, who has a casting vote. As a result of the transaction, the number of JAT shares on issue will increase from 588,816,182 to 628,816,18.

Looks like this could be a good deal for JAT as it will provide a distribution and sales channel for its own products as well as providing a source of cash flow. Like all deals, the reality may turn out to be different to the promise but only time will tell in that regard.

JAT is currently trading at 15.5c, up 10.71%.


----------



## tinhat (24 May 2018)

Where do you dredge these stocks up from?


----------



## greggles (24 May 2018)

tinhat said:


> Where do you dredge these stocks up from?



What's moving, what's being discussed elsewhere, what I've been keeping an eye on. A variety of sources but I'm always interested in announcements and potential changes in trend.


----------



## greggles (15 June 2018)

Looks like the wheels have fallen off the JAT Express and the ramp crew at HC are panicking. 

Another acquisition announced but it's all starting to look unfocused and they are issuing too many new shares. They just announced that they intend to raise approximately $5.8 million through a new share issue to fund the new acquisition. At current prices that's going to amount to a lot of new shares.

The chart has been screaming sell for some time now.


----------



## greggles (10 July 2018)

JAT looking like it could be in the early stages of a recovery. A little too soon to be sure of anything yet, but it does appear to have broken the downtrend that has been in place for the last few months.

Volume is up today and higher than it has been since March.


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

You know I think its dead in the water.
But over the last week there is over 70% gain in it.
and low risk.


----------



## greggles (16 October 2018)

greggles said:


> JAT looking like it could be in the early stages of a recovery. A little too soon to be sure of anything yet




JAT ended up faltering at 10c in mid-July and subsequently declined over the next three months all the way down to 3.8c. Today saw the release of its first Quarterly Report of the 2018/19 financial year and the market liked the look of it with JAT soaring 81.58% to 6.9c following its release.

The cynic in me says we're probably going to see the same thing we saw in July, which was a share price spike that abruptly stalls followed by more share price declines, but perhaps this time will be different. Although with only $1.6 million in cash and estimated capital outflows in the next quarter of $16.8 million, JAT will need to generate a lot of revenue to avoid a capital raising in the coming quarter.

The last quarter saw revenues of $10,680,000 and the current quarter will need to improve on that substantially.


----------



## oilleak (18 January 2020)

News due early next week , should put some legs on the share price....


----------



## barney (18 January 2020)

oilleak said:


> News due early next week , should put some legs on the share price....




Could well do Oil.

"Significant Trading Contract" … The boys at Jatz may well pull another rabbit out of the hat. Might pay to be nimble after any initial surge given the reaction after Feb-March 2018

 Recent Rights Issue was under supported which was to be expected given the SP deterioration last 2 years … however .... 

Director Yao stumped up for $100K worth so some sharp price movement followed by placement of some of the recent shortfall shares would certainly help the Company ... 

Some caution appropriate I imagine


----------



## oilleak (18 January 2020)

MMMM,

Depends on the deal I suppose.....

I'm hoping placement of the shortfall isn't part of the deal and we have enough cash to scrap the remainder of the shortfall...... But hard for directors to not grab the cash while they can....and if its a selling point to a stellar deal.....who am I to argue 

Definitely looks to be growing into a major player...... Needs to diversify a little out of China..... longer term.....

Here's to an excellent start to the week......


----------



## Trav. (23 January 2020)

Just catching up here and spot on about 


barney said:


> Might pay to be nimble after any initial surge given the reaction after Feb-March 2018



plenty of people happy to take the profit


----------



## oilleak (29 January 2020)

Hopefully a nice quarterly to come and commencement of Vmeat sales to China......

Bit dodgy with the virus atm....


----------



## oilleak (27 February 2020)

Holding up ok during the virus meltdown....

Reportedly sales of infant formulae still doing well...

Vmeat due to kick in this month , virus permitting.....

1/2 yearly due .....


----------



## oilleak (21 March 2020)

Should be a better quarterly report end April with added sales to China and added profits due to manufacturing their own product ....also new VMeat line started sales.

Doing well out of corona so far .


----------



## oilleak (10 April 2020)

Shareprice been ticking back up nicely after Corona meltdown.....

Lots of news due and should be reasonably Corona proof......barring general market downturn.....

Quarterly report.... should show increased profits and margins.
Ocker contract & Vmeat sales.....added sales news from the new Vmeat lines that have commenced.
Shanghai Shop.......News on Shop opening due. 
Sydney Uni testing news .

Needs an update on sales/contracts now that China is getting back to normal....I'm predicting the surge in sales will be maintained due to anti viral/bacterial properties of Neurio ... 

Been some accumulation hapening lately .....leaky ship or punters getting in for the quarterly/news ?


----------



## oilleak (27 June 2020)

Should have an improved earnings report on the way next month .... Covid sales in China seem to have performed well and expanding VMeat orders expected to grow as well as new products starting to materialise.

Never seems to move share price due to past history ..... 

Needs to diversify geographically from China with current climate a little worrisome....but if they can weather the political storm and keep putting runs on the board ......maybe ?


----------



## System (23 July 2020)

On July 23rd, 2020, Jatenergy Limited changed its name to Jatcorp Limited.


----------

